

Redux 1.0 - clessg
https://github.com/rackt/redux

======
quicksnap
Big congratulations to Dan! He's put in a ton of work, especially with the
amazing documentation. I'm excited to be using this.

~~~
vincentdm
I agree: I have just started using Redux and the new 1.0 API and documentation
are great.

However, I am very curious about the long-term* future of Redux now that FB's
Relay has landed...

(*) long-term in JavaScript-parlance, meaning more than 2 months ;-)

~~~
quicksnap
I'm curious too; I had the same concern when looking at Relay and hearing it
as an eventual replacement for Flux. However, Relay seems too heavyweight for
some projects, and incurs a lot buy-in to GraphQL.

~~~
Matthias247
I'm not really in the webdev-world, but I took a look at those things too
because they also seem to have interesting concepts for my work.

From my point of view flux is pretty much a general architecture pattern.
Relay and GraphQL seem much more tied to how facebook works and what there
requirements are. It requires that you change your server-side code, which
might not be possible for most parties.

~~~
grayrest
You're more or less correct.

One of the not-immediately-obvious problems with the React pattern of passing
data in via attrs and actions via callbacks is that the parent component needs
to accept all the data/callbacks that all its child components require and its
parent in turn needs to do the same. In many projects you wind up needing an
additional chunk of data on a child component and that change requiring edits
in 8 additional components to pipe around the data.

The Realy/GraphQL (also Falcor from Netflix) idea is that an individual
component knows what data it needs and having it describe the data it needs
and those requirements being aggregated into a hiearchical query over the
graph of data present on the server. Structuring your data requirements this
way solves both client side (the problem I mention above) and server side
problems (supporting multiple client apps with similar but not the same data
requirements, only having to write the code to expose a table as part of a
query instead of having to shape it to various endpoints).

At least that's the idea. I find Relay as released to be unpleasant just like
I found Flux as originally released to be unpleasant. Now that the code is out
there expect a million Relay re-implementations before a rough consensus
winner emerges. I expect the winner to look something like a combination of
react-resolver with some redux middleware.

